# My hamster in the bath



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Because I don't really have anywhere 'enclosed' for Jasper to play safely out of his cage, I put all his toys in the bath and he gets time running around in there each night. I've always done this with my hamsters, I can fit loads in there and they always enjoy themselves as there's always random treats dotted around. Hope you enjoy the pics! He's in all of them, although you might not see him in each pic, some of them he's hiding in the tubes!

YouTube - Jasper George in the bath









Pink tube:













































Toilet roll tube!





































That's all! But that's not all of his toys, he has a Puzzle Playground in his cage with tubes attached to it, he has another Silent Spinner in his cage, and there's another bag of toys in my room. I'm way too amused by hamster toys!


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

That's ace it's like a mini adventure playground for fluffs  Is a great idea


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats ace. Not letting my son see those pics otherwise ours will be in there.Already have to fight cats to use bath


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

awww hes a lil spoilt brat lol...got more to do then i ave he has haha, good pics


----------



## hershey5 (May 31, 2008)

Aww, that is so cute! I don't have a bathtub at home... I wish i did though.


----------



## shiver (Jun 6, 2008)

What a great idea


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats great i bet he really enjoyed himself


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

thats great, at least you dont have to hunt under the furniture fo him when its time to put him away!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics, its a great idea, he looks as though hes having a loads of fun


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awww sweet hammy. i do t same with my hamster saffi she loves it n shes safe 2 id b devastated if i lost her under floorboards or something.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

brill photos he's having a fab time there


----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

i have the same tubes as in the pic number 2 and all the other normal tube's, i have load's of them for my mice

he propably love's playing there !

my mother wont let me do this for my mice in our bathtub  cause my mice will jump ower the tub !

Show us pic's of the other load's of his toy's!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah he is a lucky hammy! I'll swap all his toys round tonight and take more pics


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

aww he looks so cute! thats a great idea!


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

Ahh he looks so cute playing with his toys...

...My old hamster harry used to jump in the bath and swim around when i used to play with him when i was taking a bath, the first time it happened i was horrified though he would drown, but as i placed him on the side of the bath after rescueing he jumped right back in again and started swimming again, he just loved it!

pmsl!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

lol

i think its a good idea great for hot summers when it reli hot.

as its noce and cool

before tink died i did thta with her sh elloved it

xx

cute hammie btw


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

They not meant to go in water...your hammy obviously didn't care about that 

awwwwww
we stick ours in the shower sometimes cos we don't have a bath tub but we have to stay and watch for them trying to nibble the sealer >=[


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> They not meant to go in water...your hammy obviously didn't care about that
> 
> awwwwww
> we stick ours in the shower sometimes cos we don't have a bath tub but we have to stay and watch for them trying to nibble the sealer >=[


He wasn't actually in the water...just running around in the empty bath.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

i think that's a great idea, a very secure way to let your hammie play


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> He wasn't actually in the water...just running around in the empty bath.


that was to zoo keeper, i forgot to quote her/him - sorry!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> that was to zoo keeper, i forgot to quote her/him - sorry!!


I see  good good!


----------

